Ask HN: Which text editor do you use for writing code? - startupflix
======
ktpsns
Linux desktop: kdevelop, kate

Remote ssh: vim

Windows: Visual Studio, Notepad++

It really depends on the language, doesn't it? Funny that nobody mentioned
Eclipse or Netbeans here, it was so standard 10 years ago for Java.

I mainly work with C++, Fortran, Python, in classical HPC/data science based
work where I don't really make use of an IDE.

------
ChrisLTD
IntelliJ for projects. It’s not free, but the functionality will save you tons
of time.

VS Code for misc files. It starts up way faster than IntelliJ when you need to
do something quickly.

Vim on the server. For the record, I also use vim keybinding plugins for
IntelliJ and VS Code.

------
adtac
Well, this thread should be totally safe from flame wars!

I use (n)vim as my editor everything: making to-do lists (which I maintain in
plain .txt files), writing TeX for school, and writing code.

------
jason_slack
I actually use a text editor that grew out of PE from the BeOS days. I just
keep adding more and more features that I need.

When I don't have time to write my own features I use Sublime Text, BBEdit and
Atom (for Markdown and docs)

~~~
ksherlock
pepper?

~~~
jason_slack
You win a prize.

~~~
ksherlock
So, IIRC, long ago you bought it from Hekkelman Programmatuur...? Has anything
happened with it since or is it essentially your personal editor (PE, if you
will)?

(Edit: I was a pepper user long ago and wondered whatever happened... there's
not much trace of it on the web anymore.)

~~~
jason_slack
I was selling Pepper for a long while but I had a hard time keeping everyone
happy and building for all platforms. So I got frustrated and stopped. Now-a-
days, I actually have this all automated, it's a lot less work. I use virtual
machines to checkout changed code and go through the build process, Unit test,
package up, etc. They run all the time on a Mac Pro with 64gb RAM using VMWare
Fusion.

I continue to enhance it. It's quite different. I have taken inspiration from
KDevelop and QT Creator. I feel like it competes with any other editor our
there. Dare I say Vi and Emacs too. I actually have a special interface for
those users so they feel at home. A nice worksheet, built in shell, I wrote
plugins for build systems like CMake, make, gcc, and also of course Git
support. I wrote an iOS version that lets you use your Apple Pencil to hand
write code, use it to edit existing code, save and commit back. I take your
handwriting and convert it to proper letters/symbols/numbers , automatically.

Whew. I can list out more things if you want :-)

Thank you for being a Pepper user, BTW. I hope that you found it enjoyable
while it was available. The old Windows, Linux and FreeBSD builds still work
:-)

------
wirddin
Sublime for single file scripts, VS Code for projects.

------
mbrock
GNU Emacs for more than 15 years now!

------
throwaway413
Neovim w/ a custom config setup by a good hacker buddy of mine and a whole
buncha plugins.

------
120bits
Vim and Atom.

------
pcunite
Notepad++ and Visual Studio 2013

------
geoelectric
vim for most one-offs, JetBrains IDEs for projects. I occasionally take the
tour through emacs/spacemacs, Sublime, and VS Code to see what's new, but
historically have come back to those two choices.

------
jdc0589
vim now. Visual Studio and Sublime for a long time though.

May try VS Code again soon

~~~
startupflix
Visual Studio Code I am currently using.

------
madacoo
Preferably vim but sometimes Geany, and maybe notepad++ in a pinch.

------
potta_coffee
Sublime when I can and Visual Studio for the gross Windoes stuff.

------
Rjevski
Sublime for one-off scripts, IntelliJ for big projects.

------
guhan_ganesh
VS Code - JavaScript

------
botten
Emacs and Aquamacs.

------
spdegabrielle
DrRacket of course!

------
_o_
Visual Studio. By far best editor, JetBrains just copied the Visual Studio
concept, and they still rocks on any non-visual-studio supported (by plugins
or by default) programming language.

------
BlackLotus89
nano and geany

(neo)vi(m) if I have to.

echo,sed,cat in a pinch ;) (but really love a well configured nano and geany
is really great as well)

------
dzonga
TextMate and hopefully Emacs soon

------
iSloth
Sublime with loads of plugins

------
mehly
vim and some plugins. sublime when I have like 10+ files to look at.

------
dschnelldavis
BBEdit and Atom.

------
johncoltrane
Vim.

------
newusertoday
emacs

------
facorreia
Neovim

------
billconan
sublime text and qtcreator

------
xstartup
vscode/intelj idea

------
akulbe
vscode or vim

------
wglb
emacs

------
jedisct1
jed.

------
tenaciousDaniel
vscode

